# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Moczenie nocne

## Sandy

Moja młodsza córeczka zaczęła ostatnio moczyć się w nocy. Jest spokojnym, pogodnym dzieckiem, nie jest nerwowa, nie narażamy jej na stresy, uwielbia swoje przedszkole i bardzo martwię się, bo nigdy nie mieliśmy z nią takich problemów. Co mogę zrobić, żeby pomóc swojemu dziecku? Może któraś z mam miała podobne doświadczenia i może coś doradzić?

----------


## Igga

A w jakim wieku jest mała? Może o czymś nadmiernie rozmyśla przed snem albo za dużo pije?

----------


## elmirka

Nie rozumiem kompletnie tej wypowiedzi  :Wink: 

Sandy, ile lat ma córka? To przede wszystkim, bo do pewnego wieku to norma, że dzieci nie kontrolują się w nocy. Byłaś u pediatry? Nie ma żadnej infekcji?

----------


## Sandy

Igga, elmirka córeczka ma 4,5 roku i gdyby to było coś w przedszkolu to na pewno powiedziałaby. Chodzi bardzo chętnie, nie denerwuje się, czasem jej do domu wyciągnąć nie mogę. Na noc spokojna muzyka, bajeczka, więc raczej nie ma czasu rozmyślać... Nie jest to każda noc, ale naprawdę nie jest lekko. Miałyście takie problemy? Nie ma infekcji.

----------


## Kumata

Robiłas badania u pediatry, że wykluczasz alergie? Czasem dzieci podswiadomie martia się o coś i przeżywają. Jeśli chodzi o czestotliwość moczenia nocnego to najlepiej poprowadz dziennik mikcji. Na stronie suchyporanek.pl masz taki do pobrania. Na pewno lekarz poprosi o cos takiego

----------


## Nadija

Słyszałam, że w takiej sytuacji sprawdzają się alarmy wybudzeniowe, ale szczerze mówiąc, nie do końca wiem na czym to polega i jak to stosować?

----------


## elmirka

Alarm działa w taki sposób, że budzi dziecko, jak tylko poczuje pierwsze kropelki wilgoci i wtedy dziecko ma możliwość dokończenia w toalecie. Niestety nie wszystkie dzieci na alarm reagują, więc dobrze by było gdyby rodzic też czuwał.

----------


## danika

> Norma, że radzą sobie psychicznie same?


Norma, że się dziecko nie kontroluje w nocy. Nie wymagaj od każdego 2 czy 3-latka, że nie będzie siusiać w nocy, jak ma tyci pęcherz i śpi jak zabity. I to nie ma nic wspólnego z emocjami, a jedynie z fizjologią dziecka.

----------


## Didi

Różnie bywa z naszymi dziećmi. Nieraz jak dowiadujemy się co było przyczyną to sami nie mozemy uwierzyć. Najlepiej dmuchac na zimne. Z dzieckiem trzeba rozmawiać. Dużo fajnych porad i odpowiedzi na nurtujące pytania znalazłam na stronce suchyporanek. Polecam

----------


## Sandy

Póki co poszłyśmy do lekarza i robimy podstawowe badania, a potem sprawdzimy nerki.  Mała jest wrażliwa, więc może być też to przejmowanie się czymś, czego my dorośli nie widzimy, tak powiedział. Póki co staramy się nie pić dużo przed snem i stosujemy alarm wybudzeniowy. Zobaczymy, jak to będzie. Początki zawsze są trochę trudne, ale jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## krowiska

> Póki co poszłyśmy do lekarza i robimy podstawowe badania, a potem sprawdzimy nerki.  Mała jest wrażliwa, więc może być też to przejmowanie się czymś, czego my dorośli nie widzimy, tak powiedział. Póki co staramy się nie pić dużo przed snem i stosujemy alarm wybudzeniowy. Zobaczymy, jak to będzie. Początki zawsze są trochę trudne, ale jestem dobrej myśli.


na czym dokładnie polega ten alarm wybudzeniowy?? To można samemu kupić czy jakieś skierowanie od lekarza trzeba mieć?

----------


## ludwika

> na czym dokładnie polega ten alarm wybudzeniowy?? To można samemu kupić czy jakieś skierowanie od lekarza trzeba mieć?


to jest taki sprzęt z sondą, którą trzeba włożyć do bielizny, ona wykrywa czy ne ma wilgoci i jak tylko wykryje to zaczyna  alarm, to pozwala dziecku się obudzić i pójść na siku do toalety

----------


## Syltia

A czy taki alarm wybudzeniowy nie jest dla dziecka dodatkowym stresem? Nie odczuwa jakiegoś dyskomfortu związanego z tym, że trzeba to stosować?

----------


## ludwika

myślę że mniejszym stresem niż budzenie się w mokrej pościeli, bo to nie dość że stres to i dziecko się krępuje, przeżywa, a u swojego dziecka widzę jaka jest duma po tym, że udało się zdążyć do toalety.

----------


## Kumata

Wiecie kwestia komfortu to rozmowa z dzieckiem któremu najlepiej tłumaczyć, że to nie jego wina ale że chcemy mu pomóc. Wtedy bez problemu można wyjaśnić potrzebe podpięcia takiego alarmu wybudzeniowego. Moim zdaniem to nic niekomfortowego, a kwestia jedynie przyzwyczajenia się. Oczywiście że przy 2-3 latkach nie trzeba mówić o problemie moczenia nocnego, ale już 4 letnie dziecko powinno panować nad pęcherzem zarówno w dzien jak i w nocy.

----------


## Mostka

Warto działac i nie tylko poprawić komfort dziecku ale też leczyć moczenie nocne. Suchy poranek też dla mnie ejst na plus bo wszystkie informacje dotyczące moczenia nocnego można znaleźć w jednym miejscu. Można tez zlokalizować placówki medyczne w których warto zgłosić się z dzieckiem, żeby lekarz mógł pomóc.

----------


## anetkab

A ile lat ma córeczka?

----------


## Ina_322

U nas alarm wybudzeniowy bardzo dobrze się sprawdził i wiem, że wiele matek jest także zadowolonych z jego działania. Tak naprawdę dzięki stosowaniu alarmu udało nam się wyjść problemu, ale oczywiście potrzeba czasu i systematyczności.

----------


## rysiek301

Jakoś sceptycznie jestem nastawiony do takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## helkaa

Dlaczego? To bardzo dobre rozwiązanie, często polecane też przez lekarzy.

----------


## zrawka

Słyszałam, że alarm w wielu przypadkach pomógł wyjść z problemu moczenia, więc pewnie coś w tym jest. Ja sama zastanawiam się tylko czy to nie jest jakiś dodatkowy stres dla dziecka?

----------


## Amika

> Słyszałam, że alarm w wielu przypadkach pomógł wyjść z problemu moczenia, więc pewnie coś w tym jest. Ja sama zastanawiam się tylko czy to nie jest jakiś dodatkowy stres dla dziecka?


Moim zdaniem największym stresem dla dziecka jest jednak to, że moczy łóżko. A samo urządzenie jest naprawdę bezproblemowe, a potrafi dziecko przyzwyczaić do kontrolowanego oddawania moczu.

----------


## Migrena

> U nas alarm wybudzeniowy bardzo dobrze się sprawdził i wiem, że wiele matek jest także zadowolonych z jego działania. Tak naprawdę dzięki stosowaniu alarmu udało nam się wyjść problemu, ale oczywiście potrzeba czasu i systematyczności.


Gdzie można kupić taki alarm wybudzeniowy ? Czytałam o tym rozwiązaniu na stronie suchy poranek i chciałabym spróbować.

----------


## elmirka

Możesz popytac w aptece, sklepie medycznym, albo po prostu kup z internetu.

----------


## perigrina

ja się przygotować do wizyty u specjalisty? W końcu udało nam się doczekać wizyty i nie wiem co powinnam przygotować, sciągnęłam sobie dzienniczek, robię codziennie zapisku, stosuję porady z suchego poranka

----------


## elmirka

No to jak znasz suchy poranek to wystarczy wejść w zakłdkę "jak się przygotować do wizyty". Jest tam naprawdę sporo cennych rad.

----------


## agrestowa

A czy ten alarm wybudzeniowy nie powoduje dyskomfortu u takiego malucha? Moje dziecko jest strasznie marudne i wszystko mu przeszkadza.

----------


## Omeni

Wiesz co, powiem Ci tak. Wydaje mi się, że dla takiego dziecka największym dyskomfortem jest to, że moczy łóżko i zapewne samo chciałoby jak najszybciej pozbyć się tego problemu, więc taki alarm nie powinien być problemem, tym bardziej, że jeśli chodzi o używanie nie jest niekomfortowy.

----------


## Sandy

Nawet jeżeli na początku podejdzie nieufnie, to po paru nocach się przyzwyczai.  :Smile:

----------


## Lilija

Moja siostra stosowała u swojego dziecka alarm wybudzeniowy i dawał dobre efekty, a też bardzo długo borykała się z problemem moczenia nocnego.

----------


## Lenobia

Też finalnie postawiliśmy na alarm wybudzeniowy. Na stronie suchegoporanka znaleźliśmy podpowiedzi jak sobie radzić i też wybraliśmy z lekarzem alarm wybudzeniowy. Wcześniej budziłam synka kilka razy w nocy, żeby zrobił siku. To też było mało komfortowe i dla niego i dla mnie.

----------


## elmirka

Takie budzenie o przypadkowych porach raczej nie ma większego sensu. Alarm wybudzeniowy ma tę przewagę, że budzi dziecko w odpowiednim momencie i z czasem dziecko się tego uczy, że jak chce mu się siusiu to wstaje i idzie do toalety.

----------


## Lenobia

Tak, dlatego postanowiliśmy spróbować. Alarm budzi synka w momencie kiedy powinien się obudzić, żeby się nie zsiusiać. Na pewno na początku było to dla niego coś nowego, ale całkiem fajnie poszło przyzwyczajenie się. Odpukać na razie działa.

----------


## tmantedw

<strong><a href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/">eplica cartier relojes para hombres</a></strong><br>
<strong><a href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/">detectar relojes cartier falsos</a></strong><br>
*Réplica Cartier* | *Relojes Cartier* | *Réplica Cartier*
Cartier D'Art Relojes : Replica relojes Cartier tiendas en línea, cartierreplica.co
  US Dollar
  Euro
  GB Pound
  Canadian Dollar
  Australian Dollar
  Jappen Yen
  Norske Krone
  Swedish Krone
  Danish Krone
  CNY
Productos
Delices De Cartier Relojes
Lanières Relojes
Baignoire Relojes
Calibre De Cartier Relojes
Captive de Cartier Relojes
Cartier D'Art Relojes
Cartier Relojes
Cartier Relojes
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/globo-azul-c-775.html">Globo azul</a>
La Dona de Cartier Relojes
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/ligne-21-de-cartier-relojes-c-787.html">Ligne 21 de Cartier Relojes</a>
Pasha Relojes
Relojes Roadster
Relojes Tanque
Ronde Louis Cartier Relojes
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/ronde-solo-de-cartier-relojes-c-772.html">Ronde solo de Cartier Relojes</a>
Rotonde de Cartier Relojes
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/santos-relojes-c-779.html">Santos Relojes</a>
Serie Otros
Tonneau Relojes
<a class="category-top" href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/tortue-relojes-c-782.html">Tortue Relojes</a>
Destacado -   [todos]
<a href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/replica-subcautivo-de-cartier-cartier-serie-wg800014-sra-reloj-de-cuarzo-p-4077.html"><img src="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/images/_small//watches_family_/Female-form/Sub-CAPTIVE-DE-CARTIER-Series-Cartier-WG800014-Ms.jpg" alt="Replica Sub-CAUTIVO DE CARTIER Cartier Serie WG800014 Sra. reloj de cuarzo" title=" Replica Sub-CAUTIVO DE CARTIER Cartier Serie WG800014 Sra. reloj de cuarzo " width="130" height="130" /></a>Replica Sub-CAUTIVO DE CARTIER Cartier Serie WG800014 Sra. reloj de cuarzo&euro;537.54  &euro;253.89Ahorre: 53% descuento

Casa :: 
Cartier D'Art Relojes
Cartier D'Art Relojes
There are no products to list in this category.


<a href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/index.php"></a>



               Las categorias

                 <a href="http://cartiertank.top/cartier-santos-c-840.html">Cartier Santos</a>
Cartier Tank Americaine
Cartier Tank Francaise
Cartier Ballon Bleu



               Información

Pago
Envío y devoluciones





               Servicio al cliente

Contáctenos
                 <a href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/index.php?main_page=Payment_Methods">Venta al por mayor</a>




				Pago u0026 amp; Envío




              Copyright y copia; 2019Tienda de relojes Cartier Online. Energizado porCartier Liquidación Tienda Online, Inc. 


*<a href="http://www.cartierreplica.co/es/">eplica cartier relojes para hombres</a>*
*detectar relojes cartier falsos*

----------


## Karla34

A czy możecie powiedzieć co powinnam wziąć na pierwszą wizytę u lekarza w tej sprawie? Mam wcześniej robić jakieś badania małej?

----------


## elmirka

Myślę, ze warto mieć badania krwi i moczu, poza tym na pewno dziennik mikcji i kalendarz moczenia. Zobacz na suchym poranku, są pliki do pobrania. Jest też artykuł o tym, jak się przygotować do wizyty u lekarza i lista czyności, więc tam na pewno tez znajdziesz informacje co przygotować

----------


## bajdek

> A czy możecie powiedzieć co powinnam wziąć na pierwszą wizytę u lekarza w tej sprawie? Mam wcześniej robić jakieś badania małej?


Do pediatry poszłam bez niczego, jedynie miałam dziennik mikcji z kilku dni wcześniejszych. Lekarz dopiero zlecił mi badania ale faktycznie była to morfologia i mocz. Jeśli masz możliwość to warto zrobić.

----------


## elmirka

A znacie tę książkę z suchego poranka? Że też wczesniej na nią nie trafiłam. Jest darmowy ebook albo audiobook do pobrania suchyporanek.pl/ksiazka/

----------


## sarak

Widziałam, że coś takiego jest ale nie miałam jeszcze okazji przeczytać, ani posłuchać. Dla dziecka to może być świetna opcja żeby zrozumieć problem. Moczenie nocne to jednak przypadłość która sama w sobie jest dla dziecka bardzo niekomfortowa, więc wydaje mi się, że wiele dzieciaków przez niezrozumienie tego co się dzieje jeszcze pogłębia problem. Taką książką rodzic może bardzo wesprzeć.

----------


## Zenka

Podepnę się, bo jestem mamą bliźniaków i jeden mi się pięknie odpieluchował, a drugi ma prawie 6 lat i dalej sika... Co to ten dzienniczek? Do jakiego lekarza najpierw? Pomocy!

----------


## Sandy

Zenka, takie abc co i z czym znajdziesz na wspomnianym suchyporanek.pl - koniecznie tam zajrzyj, bo w prostych słowach wyjaśniają co to dzienniczek, jak pracować z dzieckiem, gdzie udać się po poradę, jakie mogą być przyczyny. Warto poczytać. Ja też tam zaczynałam.  :Smile:

----------


## barakuda

Nie wiedziałam, że są takie strony, ani że aż tyle dzieci ma ten sam problem co mój synek. Przejrzałam wszystkie informacje na suchy poranek, pobrałam aplikację i zamówiłam alarm wybudzeniowy. Jesteśmy też umówieni na teleporadę z lekarzem. Mam nadzieje, ze synkowi uda się pomóc, bo widzę jakie to dla niego stresujące i mało komfortowe.

----------


## gryka

A czy ktoś mi podpowie przy alarmie wybudzeniowych po jakim czasie możemy się spodziewać efektów? Synek ma 6 lat, używamy od kilku dni.

----------


## Sandy

Kilka dni to na pewno za mało. Każde dziecko jest inne, więc dajcie sobie czas i obserwujcie, jak mały reaguje na alarm. Jak go przyjął? Nie było problemu z akceptacją?

----------


## gryka

Muszę powiedzieć, ze trochę się tego obawiałam jak zareaguje, ale wyszło świetnie. Byłam z nim na tej stronie suchy poranek i czytaliśmy, że to dobre rozwiązanie. Potem zamówiliśmy razem, wiesz klikał wszystko więc tak czuł się ważny w tym wszystkim. Jak przyszedł alarm pozwoliłam mu go zobaczyć, dotykać, sprawdzić i jakoś poszło. Odpukać wszystko idzie super tylko jeszcze efektu nie widzimy. Ale mam nadzieje, że się uda.

----------


## Sandy

Bardzo fajne podejście! Pierwsze kroki za Wami, to teraz pozostaje cierpliwie korzystać z alarmu i działać.  :Smile:  Jak już poznałaś suchyporanek.pl to koniecznie mu ściągnij audiobooka czytanego przez Zborowskiego. Powinien mu się spodobać.  :Smile:

----------


## Terisana

Powiem tak, z alarmem wybudzeniowym to jest kwestia indywidualna, bo każde dziecko może zareagować inaczej. Ja zauważyłam poprawę po dwóch miesiącach stosowania, a szczerze mówiąc już powoli zaczynałam wątpić w moc tego urządzenia. Potrzeba cierpliwości, ale warto. Powodzenia!

----------


## Undia

> Bardzo fajne podejście! Pierwsze kroki za Wami, to teraz pozostaje cierpliwie korzystać z alarmu i działać.  Jak już poznałaś suchyporanek.pl to koniecznie mu ściągnij audiobooka czytanego przez Zborowskiego. Powinien mu się spodobać.


A co to za audiobook? To jest dla takiego młodszego czy już starszego dziecka?

----------


## elmirka

To takie opowiadanie, myślę, że zaciekawi dzieci w wieku przedszkolnym, wczesnoszkolnym. Czyta Wiktor Zborowski, a jego głosu przyjemnie się słucha w każdym wieku  :Wink:

----------


## Juta

A płaci się coś za to? Skąd dokładnie wziąć taki audiobook?

----------


## MarlenaK

> A płaci się coś za to? Skąd dokładnie wziąć taki audiobook?


Juta, wejdź na stronę suchyporanek.pl na górze, po prawej stronie jest zakładka "książka". Możesz ją pobrać ze strony zupełnie za darmo :Smile:

----------


## getta

Ooo można też słuchać on line na stronie suchy poranek. Powiem wam, ze nie tylko synkowi się podobało ale sama też byłam zadowolona i chętnie słuchałam jak skończy sie ta detektywistyczna przygoda.

----------


## gryzelda

Moja siostra miała problem moczenia nocnego i rodzice starali się sobie poradzić z problemem przez kilka lat. Niestety tedy nie było tyle powszechnie dostępnych informacji a lekarze bagatelizowali problem. Super że są takie strony jak Suchy poranek bo dzięki temu rodzice a nawet same dzieci mogą szukać pomocy, wsparcia i informacji.

----------


## zanieganka

Też uważam, że o problemie warto mówić, szczególnie że problem moczenia nocnego dzieci dotyczy bardzo dużej ilości dzieci w różnym wieku. Jak rodzice idą po pomoc do lekarza to nie ma problemu bagatelizowania tego.

----------


## Niecka

Niestety problem moczenia nocnego dotyczy wielu dzieci. Z tego co znalazłam informację na stronie suchy poranek to Problem dotyczy ok. 300 tys. dzieci w wieku od 5 do 18 lat. Na pewno warto skonsultować się z pediatrą.

----------


## Wika

A czy może mi ktoś polecić jakiegoś specjalistę z okolic Trójmiasta, który  zajmuje się problemem moczenia nocnego? Boję się w ciemno gdzieś rejestrować.

----------


## elmirka

> A czy może mi ktoś polecić jakiegoś specjalistę z okolic Trójmiasta, który  zajmuje się problemem moczenia nocnego? Boję się w ciemno gdzieś rejestrować.


Na stronie suchego poranka jest baza specjalistów, na pewno tam kogoś znajdziesz. My jeździmy do dro Maternika

----------


## Wika

Dzięki, z tego co widzę całkiem spora ta baza specjalistów, przynajmniej nie będę szła zupełnie po omacku do kogoś.

----------


## Grabka

Plus też że suchy poranek daje możliwość znalezienia najbliżej swojego miejsca zamieszkania. Ja jak wybierałam lekarza dla córki to zaczęłam od pediatry i on podpowiedział.

----------


## Sandy

Dobrze, że taka strona jest, bo to takie abc dla rodziców, którzy nie oszukujmy się, są po prostu zdezorientowani i zmartwieni. Tu można znaleźć wiele podpowiedzi co robić i jak rozmawiać o tym.

----------


## elmirka

Jest tam też do pobrania darmowy ebook lub audiobook dla dzieci, można posłuchać do snu o Tymku, który też ma problem z moczeniem. Bardzo fajna opcja, żeby oswoić dziecko z problemem, bez zawstydzania go

----------


## Ariela

Myślałam właśnie o czymś takim, moje dziecko jest strasznie zawstydzone, kiedy poruszamy temat moczenia i może to by coś pomogło w tym temacie. Wypróbujemy wieczorem  :Smile:

----------


## elmirka

To zobacz też artykuły dla rodziców na tej stronie, są tam też o tym jak rozmawiać z dzieckiem o moczeniu nocnym. Nie zawstydzaj, zeby nie miało traumy, która pogłębi problem

----------


## Frina

To prawda, jeśli chodzi o problemy z moczeniem nocnym, to u nas strona suchego poranka sprawdziła się naprawdę świetnie - ułatwiła mi poradzić sobie z tym problemem, poukładać wszystko i ułożyć plan, co po kolei robić, żeby syn przesypiał noce sucho  :Smile:

----------


## Gabarytka

Nie wiem czy widzieliście że na stronie suchy poranek podano ze problem moczenia nocnego dotyczy 300 tysiecy dzieci w wieku od 5 do 18 lat. Trochę mnie to przeraziło bo nie wiedziałam że moczenie nocne to tak powszechny problem.

----------


## Sandy

Jak piszą, oznacza to, że w 30 osobowej klasie aż 3 dzieci zmaga się z tą dolegliwością. Nie miałam pojęcia o aż takiej skali.

----------


## elmirka

Bo to temat tabu, o którym się nie mówi na co dzień. Dla wielu to wstydliwy problem. A wystarczy zareagować w porę i leczyć.

----------

